# Armored chukar.



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Got out for my first chukar hunt of the season, but I swear those birds were wearing bullet-proof armor. I didn't see a super abundance of birds but got into a couple of coveys of about 10-15 birds each. I managed to take down two birds but one got lost (I think he was hiding in a rock crevice out of reach). I had plenty of excellent shot opportunities, and if I was a better shot, I could have easily had twice my limit. So, I was wondering if I could get some pointers on shooting chukar. How far do you lead, how much do you swing, etc.? I have a 12 guage semi-auto full choke. Would it help to get a double barrel with a modified choke (you know I'm looking for reasons to justify a new gun). Although, I do like being able to load five rounds since I am a lousy shot. I'll keep practicing, but any advice would be great.

I hated to go home with only one bird, but after five hours of strenuous hiking, my legs turned to rubber. After I began to swagger like John Wayne, I figured I'd better head home.

[attachment=4:hr8rf7rf]chukar 002.jpg[/attachment:hr8rf7rf]

[attachment=3:hr8rf7rf]chukar 001.jpg[/attachment:hr8rf7rf]

[attachment=2:hr8rf7rf]chukar 003.jpg[/attachment:hr8rf7rf]

[attachment=1:hr8rf7rf]chukar 004.jpg[/attachment:hr8rf7rf]

[attachment=0:hr8rf7rf]chukar 005.jpg[/attachment:hr8rf7rf]


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Its great you found a few they are pretty tough birds to hit what size shot are you using I know that it really helped me to use high brass#6 shot.  thanks for the report.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't know about high brass, but I do use #6 shot.

I did some research on choke types and answered my own question. Most of the birds I saw yesterday were fairly close shots and an improved cylinder would have been great. The reason I have a full choke now is because it was a free gun from my father-in-law. I'm new to wingshooting so I never thought much about chokes until now (after missing so many birds).

I'm planning to either have my current gun bored to a modified or get something new. Now the hard part is deciding. Recommendations?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't even mention that a choke can be opened up. This is the perfect excuse to need a new gun!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

What kind of gun do you have? If not a new gun, maybe a new barrel. Many are available, probably one with screw in chokes is in order, if you really like the gun and if fits well.
Course, if you can get a new gun out of it...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a Remington 1100 in the pics. New barrels with interchangeable chokes are available, you should be able to find what you need at Cabela's for a couple of hundred bucks.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

I dunno man, but it sounds to me like you need a sweet little over under 12 gauge, The first barrel with a modified choke, and the second with a improved modified for some more distance after u miss the first time...thats my setup and I love it!! Theres just something inherently sexy about a double gun.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks guys, but I took care of everything. After giving it some thought and reading a lot on the forums, I decided on what kind of gun I wanted. A s/s, 26 inch barrel, 20 guage, double trigger with interchangeable chokes that costs less than $500. Then I went down to Cabela's and found one. The Stoeger Uplander for $350. It's a sweet little gun and feels very natural. Can't wait to get out and try it!


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats a sweet gun man, you'll love it. Time to get out and bust clays and learn the feel of it. Best place I've found is west side of UT lake. I'll be out there this week. After the way I shot on the duck opener I need it!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I have a 12 guage semi-auto *full choke*.


There's yer problem right there. For 99% of my upland hunting I'm using a skeet/IC combo in my O/U 20 ga. I shoot a pretty hefty reload charge of 1 1/8 oz #6 shot at EVERYTHING. With this combo I've Killed roosters _CRISP_ at 50 yards. Chukars have a really hard time flying through that shot string. WAY too many people get caught shooting too tight of a choke. With todays loads and the technology in shotguns and chokes, IC or a light mod choke is PLENTY. If you think you need a mod or full to "reach out" and get those long birds, you probably shouldn't be shooting at them anyway. Too big a risk for a cripple, and you'll just end up wasting shells...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

As far as the lead goes, I read somewhere that said as you swing you should see; Butt, Body, Beak, BANG!! I agree with this. I hold on or right in front of the beak. But a LOT of it is getting comfortable with the gun. After several hundred rounds you start to get a feel for your gun. I am not a very good shot since I dont hunt as much as I fish but I have shot a few birds in my day.

Kudos to you for doing your research and finding what works for you!! That dog will be beggin to go after a few trips.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I read somewhere that said as you swing you should see; Butt, Body, Beak, BANG!!


That's a really good formula if yer shooting a big slow rooster on a crossing shot at 25 yards...

Try that on a hard crossing chukar going warp 9 and you'll hit the one three feet behind him.


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

As long as you hit one...ha ha ha J/K I really need to practice more. Went out and shot clays today, I fired 60 shells and hit about 30 clays...ouch!


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I read somewhere that said as you swing you should see; Butt, Body, Beak, BANG!!
> 
> 
> That's a really good formula if yer shooting a big slow rooster on a crossing shot at 25 yards...
> ...


Now we're getting somewhere! What formula do you use on a chukar going warp 9?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Swing hard and fast and have a good follow through. :wink:


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks, TEX-O-BOB, and thanks for letting me know you use a skeet choke. I was thinking that was what I wanted to try while remembering the chukar that flushed at my feet and I looked him in the eye.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No problem bull that sits.

When I started patterning my guns to see what the shot string was doing I was _*amazed*_ at how tight my patterns were with a skeet/IC choke. Even out to 45-50 yards I was still putting at least 6-10 pellets in the kill zone on a patterning target. Most their shots you'll take in the field are between 25-45 yards. Plenty close for that setup. If I had a single barrel gun I would probably run an IC choke most of the time. Light mod if the birds were being twitchy that day and getting up a little farther out. (windy days are famous for making birds twitchy) I've also been a big fan of the "more shot in the air" theory when it comes to killing stuff. For upland I shoot 6's at most everything. If the bird flies into your shot string he's in trouble. 4's and 5's get the job done but have far fewer pellet counts than the same charge with 6's. Fewer pellets means weaker more "holey" patterns. I want that bird flying into a nice symmetrical, dense pattern. A more open choke helps this happen better. When you mash a lead shot cup through a tiny constricted hole you create deformed, flat pellets that fly screwy like frisbys instead of marbles and make for more ragged, yucky patterns. Try it, you'll see what I mean.

Screw in a more open choke and go pattern your gun. I think you'll like waht you'll see, and the chukars are gonna HATE it. :twisted:


----------



## jason.little (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is my formula next time I go out... high brass 12 gage 6 shot with 1-1/2 oz shot wide open choke and shoot it twice, once to slow it down and second time cuz I hate it when they run half way down the hill. Well at least this will work until I improve my accuracy.. :mrgreen: _(O)_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

jason.little said:


> Here is my formula next time I go out... high brass 12 gage 6 shot with 1-1/2 oz shot wide open choke and shoot it twice, once to slow it down and second time cuz I hate it when they run half way down the hill. Well at least this will work until I improve my accuracy.. :mrgreen: _(O)_


 :lol:

Get you a well trained dog and you won't even need that second shot...


----------

